# Severums & Gurami



## shantanuparadka (Mar 26, 2010)

Can Gurami be a tankmate of Severums???


----------



## Bearbear (May 8, 2010)

Severums can be hard fish to find suitable tankmates for sometimes. As with most larger cichlids, individual personality plays a large role in what fish you can add to your tank. Severums can be either placid and easy-going or bed-tempered and territorial as the mood strikes them, so any fish added should be able to defend itself when necessary. Oscars are generally considered to be good tankmates for severums, along with firemouths and convicts from the smaller end of the scale. Other fish such as Green Terrors and Jack Dempsey's have also been mentioned as good tank mates, but with such aggressive and territorial fish, you should be ready to remove one or the other if things do get out of hand. Severums usually co-exist in relative harmony with armoured catfish, so many plecostumus species can be considered. Severums will generally not bother smaller, non-cichlid species such as tetra's and usually will not consider these fish to be much of a threat.

http://www.worldcichlids.com/fishprofiles/severums.html

Gouramis are tricky. They tend to be aggressive sometimes, but a Severum is more than capable of handling itself, if it's bigger than the Gourami.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

One of the larger, more pushy gouramis would probably work. The prettiest would be the Giant Gourami (_Colisa fasciata_), followed by any of the 2 spot variants (blue, platinum, gold, opaline) and finally the kissing gourami.


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 26, 2010)

thanks both of u.


----------



## markscichlids (Feb 6, 2009)

having kept several species of severum for several years , from my experience ,i have had them with pearl gouramis , no problems at all . IME the only tankmates that should really be avoided are those small enough to be seen as food , such as smaller tetras etc .

i have without problems kept fully grown sevs with

pearl gouramis
bosemani rainbows
preacox rainbows
tiger barbs
black widow tetras
giant danios
corydoras


----------



## sampster5000 (Feb 27, 2010)

markscichlids said:


> having kept several species of severum for several years , from my experience ,i have had them with pearl gouramis , no problems at all . IME the only tankmates that should really be avoided are those small enough to be seen as food , such as smaller tetras etc .
> 
> i have without problems kept fully grown sevs with
> 
> ...


Hi. When you kept severums and corydoras together what size were the severums and how many did you have and what kind of cory's did you have and what was the group size?


----------



## markscichlids (Feb 6, 2009)

i had an 8 inch rotkeil and a red spotted which was closer to 9 inches , i had a group of 13 corydoras , made up of C. schwarzi and C melini .


----------

